# Keeping Bees, The Second Year and Beyond Class - Beaver Dam, WI



## capitalbeesupply (Jul 28, 2013)

This class is focused toward beekeepers who have kept bees for at least one year and who are looking to gain a deeper understanding of the honey bee and the management of them.

*Class Date:*

Sunday March 26, 2017 9:30 AM – 4:00 PM

*Class Location:* Beaver Dam, WI 53916

*Content: *

•	Advanced bee biology
•	Swarm management
•	Splits, increases and divides
•	Advanced pest and disease management
•	Liquid and comb honey production strategies
•	Winter cluster structure and colony preparation

*Cost:* $60 per person, additional family member $40

*For more information or to register: *contact Capital Bee Supply at 608-444-1493


----------

